# Looking to work in Dubai



## paulpaul103 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi Guys just returned from Crete selling overseas property for Parador Properties, would very much like to live and work in Dubai, unfortunately the overseas market in Europe is hitting a slump, so any help or advice would be welcome thanks


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hmmmm Parador are not doing too well in Spain, Paul!! LOL Enough said about the Spanish branch!!!!

Google property companies in Dubai; I know Better Homes are seeking new sales personnel, check out their website where you are able to register your interest and submit your CV.

Good luck!!


----------



## paulpaul103 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Thanks*

Hi Pasanada, thanks for reply. Any other advice or information would be very welcome. Are you in the same profession ?


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi
Most real estate companies start to recruit only in Sept for 1 October. Many of the HR staff are on holiday for the month of August. I suggest you confirm interviews with some of the bigger names - Landmark, Better Homes, Damac, etc. and get on the plane and bring you CV along. So many agents consider working in Dubai, but never turn up or decide to leave after a month or two. The Real Estate Companies will consider you seriously if you make the to effort to come and see them. The competition is tough. I also suggest that you make copies of your highest education and also awards/recognitions you might have received, attached it to your CV, to strengthen your changes.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

paulpaul103 said:


> Hi Pasanada, thanks for reply. Any other advice or information would be very welcome. Are you in the same profession ?


Good god no!! I've been in the defence/military industry on and off for the past 12 years.....I could sell you an armoured vehicle but definitely not property! LOL

How have you been getting on with your search?


----------

